# Congratulations Mert!



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2015)

He's a father again - new son born this past Friday


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats Mert


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations Mert!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## schanop (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations and best wishes to the new born.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2015)

Happy Baby Birthday Mert!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats Mert, happy belated to you as well


----------



## alterwisser (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy the ride !!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 21, 2015)

Here's to number 2! Congrats to the new family addition!


----------



## Brucewml (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats. Lol


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 22, 2015)

Congratulations Mert, really happy for you!!


----------



## schanop (Nov 22, 2015)

I just realised " ... No wonder, you have to move to a bigger house ... "


----------



## chinacats (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice, congratulations Mert!


----------



## Hianyiaw (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats to the new addition to the family!


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 22, 2015)

What? Not busy enough? :doublethumbsup: Add another kid or two to the equation! Congrats, brother, hope all are safe and healthy, God bless. :wink:

Al


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 22, 2015)

Asteger said:


> He's a father again - new son born this past Friday





malexthekid said:


> Congrats Mert





Cheeks1989 said:


> Congratulations Mert!





Pensacola Tiger said:


> Congratulations!





schanop said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to the new born.





Dave Martell said:


> Happy Baby Birthday Mert!





tjangula said:


> Congrats Mert, happy belated to you as well





alterwisser said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the ride !!!





marc4pt0 said:


> Here's to number 2! Congrats to the new family addition!





Brucewml said:


> Congrats. Lol





Chuckles said:


> Congratulations Mert, really happy for you!!





schanop said:


> I just realised " ... No wonder, you have to move to a bigger house ... "





chinacats said:


> Nice, congratulations Mert!





Hianyiaw said:


> Congrats to the new addition to the family!





cheflarge said:


> What? Not busy enough? :doublethumbsup: Add another kid or two to the equation! Congrats, brother, hope all are safe and healthy, God bless. :wink:
> 
> Al



Thank you all , baby and mother are both fine . I almost forgot how it was with a newborn but he is reminding me every 2 hours at night


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats to you and Yours! 

Blessings my friend
Randy


----------



## Matus (Nov 22, 2015)

Congratulations! There is no bigger joy


----------



## Lefty (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats, Mert!


----------



## mikedtran (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations Mert!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 24, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Congrats!





HHH Knives said:


> Congrats to you and Yours!
> 
> Blessings my friend
> Randy





Matus said:


> Congratulations! There is no bigger joy





Lefty said:


> Congrats, Mert!





mikedtran said:


> Congratulations Mert!



Thank you all


----------

